
The Anti-Mask League of 1919: The Cultural Battle of an Enduring Pandemic - seesawtron
https://untappedcities.com/2020/07/15/the-anti-mask-league-of-1919-the-cultural-battle-of-an-enduring-pandemic/
======
behrlich95
We think we are some sort of super 21st Century beings, but our cognitive
biases remain the same.

------
mariodiana
Is there evidence that masks did anything to halt the spread of the Spanish
flu?

~~~
charlieo88
Do you have evidence that masks are ineffective in reducing the transmission
of influenza?

~~~
mariodiana
In science, as in logic, the onus of proof is on the positive.

------
seesawtron
"Time is a flat circle" \-- Friedrich Nietzsche

